# Tivo Stream Disconnect



## tedmundson (Nov 28, 2003)

All, 

Just received the out of Home Stream updated but now what I am seeing is that the Stream keeps disconnecting during download either in the home or outside the home, Any ideas.. 

Todd


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

A few of us have been experiencing that as well.

Who is your internet provider just out of curiosity?


----------



## tedmundson (Nov 28, 2003)

My provider at Home is FIOS I have a 75/35 circuit.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

tedmundson said:


> My provider at Home is FIOS I have a 75/35 circuit.


Everyone I ask that question too has FIOS, I have no idea if there is a connection - but I think that is a start.


----------



## JonHB (Aug 28, 2007)

bradleys said:


> Everyone I ask that question too has FIOS, I have no idea if there is a connection - but I think that is a start.


I'm having the same issues and I also have FIOS. However, I have business class FIOS with static IP's and host some services out of my home. No other services are affected or have the disconnect, so I think it is just a coincidence that several people that have the issue are on FIOS.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Mine disconnects every 5 mins for OOH downloads as is being discussed in this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510953
I've already done many in home downloads and was never disconnected for those so far.


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

I have AT&T and Comcast, and it does it with both


----------

